# What was your first snowboard?



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

I was 14. 1998 Burton Custom 148









Loved that board! Toe drag like a mofo but I didn't know any better.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Burton Elite. Foam core, swallow tail, metal detachable fin, Fastex buckles on the bindings....

Got it in 1987 or 1988, used to ride it on a hill in our backyard and snow covered roads that nowadays never have snow on them anymore. Used moon boots at first, then upgraded to Sorels (had to wrap ankles in Ace bandages for support), then got ski boot liners to replace the felt liners.

Those same snow covered roads are now paved and the empty forests and meadows they went through are covered in Mcmansions and it snows only a fraction of what it used to and melts off way quicker.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

deagol said:


> Burton Elite 145. Foam core, swallow tail, metal detachable fin, Fastex buckles on the bindings....
> 
> Got it in 1987 or 1988, used to ride it on a hill in our backyard and snow covered roads that nowadays never have snow on them anymore. Used moon boots at first, then upgraded to Sorels (had to wrap ankles in Ace bandages for support), then got ski boot liners to replace the felt liners.
> 
> ...



hahahah sick! I wish we would get the snow storms we used to.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Checkered Pig C55 circa 1991

I didn't have these bindings. I had some horrible straps and red ball snow boots. Falling out of your boots was not unheard of. I thought that's why we used leashes.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Sims Switchblade


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Salomon Ace 2011, hit the tree ad broke it the second day


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

164w Burton Cruzer.... Thing was heavy and a freakin tank. Full old school camber too.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

highme said:


> Sims Switchblade


That was my 2nd board..

Curious: how did you like it?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Salomon Ace 2011, hit the tree ad broke it the second day


Did they accept your warranty claim?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

1998 Burton Floater 153. Went back to it for 2 weeks after I broke my first purchased board, still had a blast!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Some Evol board ... I dunno, it was 1994


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

After a few rentals and a few beers (crafty Swiss dude owned a shop and a bar with interconnecting doors) I purchased:









2007 Custom except with white top and red base. It took me longer to find that pic than it would have to get it down from the loft and take one. Still rides well. I used it because of the shit snow last season.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I was a pioneer.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I still own the old girl, this was my first good board with metal edges. Owned some plastic boards before this, and a no name metal edge board that broke in my backyard before I ever even tried it at a ski hill.

Kemper Freestyle










The scary thing is I rode that until 2009 or 2010, since then I've been on everything and their mother!


----------



## geej316 (Jan 31, 2015)

K2 Double Wide 1999 154cm


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

My first board was a K2 from the 96-97 season. All I remember about it was that it was orange, cap construction and maybe called a "scout?" Can't remember but my next board after that was a second hand 94 Burton Air 5.1. I remember being amazed because the Freestyle bindings on it had ratchets on both the toe and ankle straps instead of calipers. The click click click sound was so sexy at the time.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

1986-87 Burton 150 Elite


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I still own the old girl, this was my first good board with metal edges. Owned some plastic boards before this, and a no name metal edge board that broke in my backyard before I ever even tried it at a ski hill.
> 
> Kemper Freestyle
> 
> ...


Haha, & I remember when you only had one board, and used to tell people 1 board is all you need.

My second board was a Kemper Freestyle, but not this normal shaped twin style board.

Haha, oh no I had the super tank 165.


TT


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> Did they accept your warranty claim?


nope, I hit it with the nose, full speed, was total noob. Board cracked just as the binding edge, with a 15 degree angle from edge to edge.


----------



## Bulldog54 (Sep 10, 2015)

A 149 type A, circa 1996. It was an ex rental, and I was 6'1, 225lbs. Noodled in about 2 weeks and then bought a thrashed 98 Ride Timeless, which I still own. Loved that board


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

1999 Burton Custom 64










I don't still have it. Gave it to a buddy as a learner board a few years ago. He hasn't even used it yet haha, so probably could get it back if I really wanted it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha, I love these threads. I remember all those old boards.

About a month ago, did a randon search in the free section of craigslist for snowboard (If you've never done that?)

Only 1 hit, not a board, but snowboard mags.:dry:

Not just a couple:embarrased1:

ALL OF EM

Yup:hairy:

About 9 boxes full, prolly over 200lbs of all of em:jumping1:

After cartin' em all inside the very first box I open.

Some 10 or 15 year old Photo issue, Just happened to be sittin' on the table.
Already had that one, d'oh haha but I i can say that for any others in my house too.

Buddy sent me a pic later that night of a guy racing on the old circuit.

One look & I knew who it was haha.

He used to race against Craig Kelly & even bought Craig's Spandex Spiderweb racing suit that Craig won the title "greatest snowboarder in the universe" in.
Haha, he was wearing it when I met him.:facepalm3:

anyone know who he is? Here's a huge hint.

He's a Rocky Mtn bicycle pro & has been on the tean for more than 20 years.
He's the LOUDEST guy in the world, which is why has has another gig.

Bueler Bueler 
Fawk after all that I can't find the pic
TT


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Osin board, can't remember the name or year even (if anybody knows please share) and only found pictures on some Russian site but I still have it sitting in the attic somewhere, bought it with Switch X step ins and the Vans boots that went with it as a combo, Bindings and boots are obviously gone now :facepalm1:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

geej316 said:


> K2 Double Wide 1999 154cm


Haha & it's not near as wide as the new one


TT


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

mine was a 2000 forum jeremy jones.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

1980 Winterstick Roundtail. And, I rode it at Alta. :hairy: They had never heard of one so they hadn't even thought about banning them yet. (long story I'll save for another time) All hail Dmitrije!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Some pringles deck by ride that I won in a pringles contest, cap construction, lots of camber, lots of setback came with Preston bindings.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alpine Duke said:


> 1980 Winterstick Roundtail. And, I rode it at Alta. :hairy: They had never heard of one so they hadn't even thought about banning them yet. (long story I'll save for another time) All hail Dmitrije!!


Haha, that was your first fuckin' snowboard?
Haha, that's one of the top five on my list.

I wanna ride one of those so bad.


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Morrow Dream 2010(?) ....before I knew anything about snowboards, this camber board made me work to learn. I'll try never get rid of it only because it's the tool that helped me fall (literally) in love with snowboarding.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

A BlackSnow Master (I bought this gem on eBay).Then I got a used Look, not even sure the model, but it had s funky nose & flat tail


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> 1980 Winterstick Roundtail. And, I rode it at Alta. :hairy: They had never heard of one so they hadn't even thought about banning them yet. (long story I'll save for another time) All hail Dmitrije!!


1980? Dayam! Shape wouldn't look out of place today.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

I think mine was an early 90s Morrow Spoon with baseless Bent Metal bindings. I think Todd Richards was riding a spoon back then. Was kinda a goldy orange colour. She was a beauty  prior to that I think I learnt to ride on an old hooger booger rental with low backs!!


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Gnu Pharaoh with Sims bindings.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Zolemite said:


> A BlackSnow Master (I bought this gem on eBay).Then I got a used Look, not even sure the model, but it had s funky nose & flat tail
> View attachment 75482


I have a brand spankin' new Mogul Master, unmounted, with bindings & all the hardware. haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> 1980? Dayam! Shape wouldn't look out of place today.
> 
> View attachment 75490


Haha, that's cause Serge dupraz has had that exact shape since the late 70's

Before that, he was a shaper for HOT snowboards.
They looked exactly like the Dupraz too except with a flat tail.

You put 30 years into anything & it's gonna be good.

30+ years tweakin' that exact shape.
No way it could be bad.


TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I remember now that you've posted this info before. So all those straight sided boards that came after were really a step backwards? Never ridden one but no side cut looks like it'd be horrible on firm snow?


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Haha, that was your first fuckin' snowboard?
> Haha, that's one of the top five on my list.
> 
> I wanna ride one of those so bad.
> ...


I still have the boards in my avatar pic and as you can see that includes the 1986 version of the roundtail plus. It didn't have the drop-release skeg. It is mounted on the wall but if you come down here Mr Tsquared I'll get it down and you can take a ride. They ride virtually the same in light pow. The skeg really didn't make any ride difference. the big difference I guess is that the Plus has mounts for bindings while the original just had that springy strap down the center; underwhich one would slip their sorrels. A true snowsurfer. 

And once again......all hail Dmitrije!!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

2010 Sims Protocol 160 with k2 cinch ctx bindings


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha, that's cause Serge dupraz has had that exact shape since the late 70's
> 
> Before that, he was a shaper for HOT snowboards.
> They looked exactly like the Dupraz too except with a flat tail.
> ...



Looking forward to riding my Dupraz this season... my first board was Burton 174 Air 1995.





:snowboard2:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> I remember now that you've posted this info before. So all those straight sided boards that came after were really a step backwards? Never ridden one but no side cut looks like it'd be horrible on firm snow?


You mean like this baby? My first board actually intended for riding on groomers. Not really a pleasant ride. Just look at her though....could anything scream 1980s more than this stick?? Just a wee bit of a hint of side cut. Definitely not for the weak at heart!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Haha, & I remember when you only had one board, and used to tell people 1 board is all you need.


I still prefer one board for pretty much all conditions, I've just moved on from a 90's plank of wood! :hairy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't find any pics, but it was an Aussie brand called Force!!!!!

Had a pair of Force Bindings, and "Freestyle" Boots!!!!! 

I thought it was the shit!!!!! :embarrased1:

But it did its job, and sucked me into this crazy sport!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Can't find any pics, but it was an Aussie brand called Force!!!!!
> 
> Had a pair of Force Bindings, and "Freestyle" Boots!!!!!
> 
> ...


When you learn on a total piece of shit(not that yours was)
You learn you can ride any board, especially if you ride it into the ground.

I had a skate Banana that had two busted rails, one on each end & a dent about 4 inches long, that was raised up half an inch.

Didn't really ride much different haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Can't find any pics, but it was an Aussie brand called Force!!!!!
> 
> Had a pair of Force Bindings, and "Freestyle" Boots!!!!!
> 
> ...


And now you have a brand new, even cooler lookin' one than i got, Never Summer Swift..

That force brought you down this path, you wouldn't have a Swift without it.


TT


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

87 Burton Elite, bought brand new in 87 and ridden @ Timberline, Mt Hood Ski Bowl and White Pass, Wa


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> And now you have a brand new, even cooler lookin' one than i got, Never Summer Swift..
> 
> That force brought you down this path, you wouldn't have a Swift without it.
> 
> ...


Damn straight!!!!!

:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Haha, I love these threads. I remember all those old boards.
> 
> About a month ago, did a randon search in the free section of craigslist for snowboard (If you've never done that?)
> 
> ...


Brett Tippie


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Brett Tippie


Holy :eyetwitch2:

& the Snicker-doodle goes toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Mig:jumping1:

haha although I think Mig might have won the snicker-doodle already?

The rocky mtn bike thing shoulda been a pretty good hint no?

Can't be more than one guy on the team that long, is there?

This guy https://vimeo.com/114445417


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Holy :eyetwitch2:
> 
> & the Snicker-doodle goes toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...


Can I win my pick of any snow mags you picked up in that 200lbs lot instead?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Can I win my pick of any snow mags you picked up in that 200lbs lot instead?


What no like the snicker-doodles?

They might just stay in their snug little boxes?

I sat & shot the shit with the guy who gave em to me.
For a couple hours.

It's neat hearing different interpretations of events that have happened in the past.
One of the most genuinely awesome conversations I had in a while.

Told buddy all about VST, he was stoked.
How could you not be, if you've collected every fuckin' snowboarding mag ever put out.

Then yeah VST is pretty neat. 

After a week nothin'.
2 still nothin'.

So I started a thread saying the dude who gave up all the mags, wants in.

Still nothin'.

Everyone wants something out of these boxes.

I'm sure there's a few bucks in there?

Unfortunately, through no doing of your own.
Nobody is even gonna get a peak in any of of em.

I ain't religious, but I'm big on right & wrong.
That shit ain't right.

Not cool to buddy.

Sorry 
Mig

You couldn't even trade me a Lifer for a single pull out cardboard form.

You could try, but nope.


TT


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

my first board was a 1990 Burton free 6. Had these crappy sims bindings on it and almost all the inserts are stripped out. 

I remember my last day on the board, my front foot turned on the board when I got off the lift,and I discovered only one insert was holding. Started hiking down to the ridicule of the lift riders. Once i got outta sight I laid down on my belly and tried to get down that way.almost killed myself lol, bad idea. 
But I'm sure it looked hilarious,especially when I finally stuck my hands down and the board kept going, knocking down a skier, when it hit the ski pole she was leaning back on chatting with her friends. I ran the rest the way down the mountain yelling "stop that board" (like someone was going to steal it lol)
Once at the bottom I pounded in a t-bolt and on I went for the rest of the day. 

Was actually thinking of putting in new inserts and riding it some this year just for kicks, but I seem to have lost my ambition.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A 92' or 93' F2 boat almost my size. Even tho I don’t remember to have had a lot of fun with it, it somehow couldn't have been that bad cos it hooked me anyway . I'm pretty sure the thing would be nice in pow today :laugh:


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

+1 for the Burton Floater. Soft, forgiving board. It was great to learn on. :sunglasses:


----------



## jasarsenault (Oct 19, 2015)

Evol Tarquin Robbins Cowboy model.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

joebloggs13 said:


> +1 for the Burton Floater. Soft, forgiving board. It was great to learn on. :sunglasses:


Which year:embarrased1:

My buddy has one & we were gonna chop a swallow tail in it, it might have one by now? Prolly not though, lazy fucker.

Plus I know where another is that's been on Craigslist for @ least 2 years, for cheap too.

Haha the retards :facepalm3:have its size listed as a 124cm deck, with a picture of the serial number. 124xxxxxxxx.

It's pretty big & really clean, 2nd year black & grey I believe:dry:
Whatever size that is?


TT


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't find a picture from my googling. 

It was a liquid. All yellow top sheet; white bottom. it was from 1997-1998.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

My first)


----------



## Flashback (Feb 18, 2014)

Bought this Burton Custom X second hand without knowing anything about boards (schoolboy error!) and only 2 days on rentals with no lessons.

Way too long and stiff for me. Dislocated and fractured my shoulder on it


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

GNU Carbon Credit


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

'05 Palmer honeycombe3 - I was black and blue learning on that.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

no clue but it was something called a Barefoot with a wood topsheet.

I remember the bindings being TIGHT


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Crunchatize said:


> no clue but it was something called a Barefoot with a wood topsheet.
> 
> I remember the bindings being TIGHT


Or a Barfoot?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

2004 Ride Catalyst, once I got good enough to really get on edge I had toe drag like crazy mostly because I was riding with Boots Two sizes to big

Totally ate it coming off the six person lift on that board at Mount Snow took out the whole line


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Zolemite said:


> A BlackSnow Master (I bought this gem on eBay).Then I got a used Look, not even sure the model, but it had s funky nose & flat tail
> View attachment 75482


Yes!! I was so hoping to see another BlackSnow on this thread!! I had that same exact one, however that was my 2nd snowboard. My first one was a BlackSnow Super Mogul 140! NO metal edges at all. The thing was like over an inch thick, all plastic. Check out how I set my bindings on that (the classic back foot straight, front foot forward stance). Then look at my 2nd board... my friends and I started building jumps and thought it would be way easier to land with our feet really far apart! LOL! 

And yes, that's a pic of me at 13 years old (21 years ago....) rocking the 135 off a sweet jump! LOL!! And yes, my goggles were neon yellow... you know they're awesome :dance1:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice! I learned how to skid turns on my Master. My original one was custom painted, haha. I think I sold it to some kid for $20.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Awesome! That's a very lucky kid! I had mine in multiple garage sales at my parent's house, but they never went. Still have them today!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Zolemite said:


> Nice! I learned how to skid turns on my Master. My original one was custom painted, haha. I think I sold it to some kid for $20.


Would you like a brand new never mounted one? With bindings & all the hardware?

Even comes with a Black Snow leash & in the original box.:eyetwitch2:


TT


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a almost mint one now


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't for the life of me remember. Something I bought on eBay that was made in prob 1995. Stiff as fuck, heavy as fuck, but it got me started. After 5 days I made a trade for my old rode bike for a brand new Arbor Element RX. Been riding that board ever since.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

2012 Burton Custom Flying V


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 29, 2015)

Bought a Burton back in 97' or 98' from Play it Again sports here in AZ. Not sure what kind of Burton it is, but I still have it today. Getting my wife to start riding on it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Le tItS now said:


> Yes!! I was so hoping to see another BlackSnow on this thread!!


Holy crap that brings back memories! I actually took mine to a local hill (with only a t-bar) and tried to ride it there. After one run without metal edges we decided it was a bad idea... :injured:


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

poutanen said:


> Holy crap that brings back memories! I actually took mine to a local hill (with only a t-bar) and tried to ride it there. After one run without metal edges we decided it was a bad idea... :injured:


Oooooh yes! Those things barely go straight, let alone turn. I'm pretty sure there is actually zero sidecut. But hey, it got me hooked on this amazing sport and that's all that matters! :snowboard4:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Dug up pics from Google. My first setup was a Vision Precision board with Switch step-in bindings and Vans moon boots...


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought my first setup after my first day on the mountain back in 2006

That day was rough....total newb with jeans and sweatshirt :embarrased1:
Took the lift up one time and fell allllll the way down. 
I was still hooked even though my ass was wet and freezing. 
Determined to learn...I bought my first setup...

For me it was a Morrow Radium 151

Bought it new with some cheep ass bindings from a local shop. Glad I learned on a Pos Camber.

Still have it today and lend it to friends to learn on.


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

Found this thread looking for NS Swift info. Anyway, my first one was 1989 Avalanche Kick 165 Damien Sanders (still have it), with Sorel boots; here I am at Mt Bachelor Parking lot that same year:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=88945&thumb=1

I never had a better pow board than that.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

That's pretty cool, have always heard of Avalanche & Damien Sanders from mags and movies back in the day, but never saw one in person...


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

It is a board that was (is) very good at powder. I still remember the disappointment I had when I got my next one, a Burton Asym Air, and took it on a powder day... I discovered what rear leg burn was about...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Burton Aysm Air was my third ever board. 

I think it had a big tail to sink for powder. great all around board, though. 

My board history (not a lot of boards considering the long time span):

Burton Elite 140
Sims Switchblade
Sims Halfpipe (hand-me-down)
Burton Aysm Air 
Burton BMC (broke first season) 
Burton T6 162
Never Summer Raptor 164
Venture Storm Split 162
Donek Incline 162

I still have the last 4 boards, all the others are dead and gone...


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

Not many boards at all by today´s standards 

BITD it was very unusual to have more than one board... If I lived close to / were able to snowboard a lot I would have many boards now as I could afford them better than 15 years ago... but not much sense in owning them and not being able to use them close to at all (that does´t mean that I don´t lurk and drool around the forum!)... My boards were, after the Asym Air, a Ride Jason Ford, Burton Twin 154, Burton Jonah, Burton Malolo from my brother, and I will probably buy a cheapish Rossignol or something like that for an upcoming trip I have my little nephew and nieces, as I don´t expect much action or need for anything too fancy (apart from teaching them and running around after them  )


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Davichin said:


> If I lived close to / were able to snowboard a lot I would have many boards now as I could afford them better than 15 years ago... but not much sense in owning them and not being able to use them close to at all (that does´t mean that I don´t lurk and drool around the forum!)


Want to trade houses, jobs, etc. for a year or two?!? >

As much as I love the Rocky mountains, and our clean fresh water, I really want to live somewhere really warm for a couple years just to get it out of my system.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

Here it is my first board a 96-97 Burnt 143. I bought it at Dicks sporting goods when I was 16 after my first weekend snowboarding. ll my friends learned on this board two. I don't know the model


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

2008 Burton Blunt 155. Rode it until the base catastrophically delaminated...for no raisin.


----------



## Simon (Jan 3, 2016)

Nitro Target Select 161w. Cheapest Nitro board but pretty decent. Bought five years ago.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

My first board was a kemper of some sort I think it was a 156 or 157, bought it in 95. I had it for a year or two and it disappeared somehow. Went to grab it the day before I went snowboarding, and it was gone. My second board was a 154 shortys board don't remember which model. My third board was a Peter Line Forum from early 2000's, which I still have. My current board is a Dinosaurs Will Die Genovese 157.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Davichin said:


> Not many boards at all by today´s standards
> 
> BITD it was very unusual to have more than one board... If I lived close to / were able to snowboard a lot I would have many boards now as I could afford them better than 15 years ago... but not much sense in owning them and not being able to use them close to at all (that does´t mean that I don´t lurk and drool around the forum!)... My boards were, after the Asym Air, a Ride Jason Ford, Burton Twin 154, Burton Jonah, Burton Malolo from my brother, and I will probably buy a cheapish Rossignol or something like that for an upcoming trip I have my little nephew and nieces, as I don´t expect much action or need for anything too fancy (apart from teaching them and running around after them  )


Which Ride Jason Ford deck?
There's a couple I think?

If there was only one, I know where it is.
If you want one again?


TT


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Which Ride Jason Ford deck?
> There's a couple I think?
> 
> If there was only one, I know where it is.
> ...


It was a gold color one. It came with golden anodized aluminum bindings with very short hi-backs. After the very cambered Asym Air, it felt a little bit like a noodle board. I would like to have one again, I am curious about it... My classic-retro addiction is nowadays MTB oriented


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

My first board was 2002 158W Ride Fleetwood great looking board but it was too wide for me and I sucked back then so I didn't fully enjoy the board. I would buy it again just to hang it up. I bought it because it was the cheaper of the boards with ride bindings.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

My first board wasn't really mine. It was my older brothers board our dad bought in the 80s from a garage sale. I don't even know what brand it was and I was 6 years old and this thing was taller than me. When he went out with friends I'd run to the shed and snowboard down my grandmothers yard in PA for a few hours before he came back. Made sure to get all the snow off otherwise I'd be in for a can of whoopass.:hairy: I also used his size 10 snow boots because they were cooler looking.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

2011 bataleon the jam

http://images.evo.com/imgp/700/34518/220728/bataleon-the-jam-snowboard-2011-157.jpg


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

2000 Burton Dominant 144. Guy with a ski mask on it with graffiti and gold leaf, thng was amazing. Still have it in perfect condition. Just a flat jib / park destroyer.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

This was mine but it was cut down to look more like a new school shape, and I covered in in snow and skate stickers. Paid $250 on layaway chipping off $50-$100 every paycheck from my job at the KFC home delivery call center. This was before inserts and the assholes at the place wanted to charge me another $50 to drill holes to mount the bindings goofy, told them to stick it you know where. I had to mount them as best I can so it was like one was too far to the toe edge one to the heel, stance angles were determined by what holes where nearby, hardware was like one screw here two beside each other there I'm surprised I never ripped the bindings out attached to my boot. Boots where my dads Sorels like 4 sizes too big, pants were my dads old snow pants when he was in the army, jacket was some cheap ass piece of crap. But I was so stoked I never had to rent again.


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

I never understood the need for the leash, but I seem to remember it was mandatory at some resorts


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Davichin said:


> I never understood the need for the leash, but I seem to remember it was mandatory at some resorts


I always assumed it was because ski's could come loose so easy and it was mandatory for them to have a leash or brake and since they did not understand snowboard bindings they just fell under the same rule.


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, and, since the beginning had a lot of hard boot plate bindings, they (the resort people) probably thought that plate bindings worked in the same way as ski bindings being for the same boots...


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

. This was before inserts and the assholes at the place wanted to charge me another $50 to drill holes to mount the bindings goofy, told them to stick it you know where. I had to mount them as best I can 







[/QUOTE]

My buddy still has a Damien Sanders Avalanche that we had to do that with.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Davichin said:


> It was a gold color one. It came with golden anodized aluminum bindings with very short hi-backs. After the very cambered Asym Air, it felt a little bit like a noodle board. I would like to have one again, I am curious about it... My classic-retro addiction is nowadays MTB oriented


I had that same Ford, I always liked that bass boat metal flake finish. I also had those short high backs, but they didn't last long. It wasn't my first board but it was my first twin tip, my first board I bought new in 1985, was the Burton Elite 150


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> This was mine but it was cut down to look more like a new school shape, and I covered in in snow and skate stickers. Paid $250 on layaway chipping off $50-$100 every paycheck from my job at the KFC home delivery call center. This was before inserts and the assholes at the place wanted to charge me another $50 to drill holes to mount the bindings goofy, told them to stick it you know where. I had to mount them as best I can so it was like one was too far to the toe edge one to the heel, stance angles were determined by what holes where nearby, hardware was like one screw here two beside each other there I'm surprised I never ripped the bindings out attached to my boot. Boots where my dads Sorels like 4 sizes too big, pants were my dads old snow pants when he was in the army, jacket was some cheap ass piece of crap. But I was so stoked I never had to rent again.


Ah, the good ole days. When the only thing that mattered was just snowboarding, on any fuckin' board you could.

My first was a Look X-rated, which I recently just found out was a carbon copy of the K2? somethin', I can't remember haha
But yeah I did have both my bindimgs pop off @ the same time once @ Baker. Was left standing there in bindings, leash still connected. haha.

My second board was the Kemper FreeStyle 165, not this one though must have been a year older, cause those bindings look like something NASA built compared to the ones I had.

Since I already got ejected on my last board I was now T-nutting my new SUPER way too wide of a stance. With home made foam cants, cause of my super sic new way too wide stance. haha
Chopped of course, new school twin baby.
WOOOOOOO Whilst doin' the Ric Flair strut. Bwa ha ha ha 


TT


----------



## Antoniolugo69 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jones hovercraft


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Ah, the good ole days. When the only thing that mattered was just snowboarding, on any fuckin' board you could.
> 
> My first was a Look X-rated, which I recently just found out was a carbon copy of the K2? somethin', I can't remember haha
> But yeah I did have both my bindimgs pop off @ the same time once @ Baker. Was left standing there in bindings, leash still connected. haha.
> ...




















The Nature Boy!!!


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

87 sims switchblade


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I had that same Ford, I always liked that bass boat metal flake finish. I also had those short high backs, but they didn't last long. It wasn't my first board but it was my first twin tip, my first board I bought new in 1985, was the Burton Elite 150


This was just posted in one of my facebook groups.
By the guy in the pic.

Pretty fuckin' slick on that ironing board. haha


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Ah, the good ole days. When the only thing that mattered was just snowboarding, on any fuckin' board you could.
> 
> My first was a Look X-rated, which I recently just found out was a carbon copy of the K2? somethin', I can't remember haha
> But yeah I did have both my bindimgs pop off @ the same time once @ Baker. Was left standing there in bindings, leash still connected. haha.
> ...


Those weren't my bindings either just the first pic of what found. My toe strap had those ski boot style latches and you had to have all the parts in the right place or it wouldn't latch and always deformed my super soft big ass boots. The ankle strap was the the most primitive ladder with no ratchet, you just pushed the ladder part down as far as you could and push down on the mechanism to undo it which would be frozen shut 90% of the time.

My second board was a Joy Ride 58 I forget the model, it had a greeny turquoise top sheet with a small JR logo and the base had a dog that looked like he was in mid jump. It had some Preston bindings with Libtech high backs which I still think was really weird, and Preston boots which us dinosaurs know turned into Ride. Least that board had inserts but I don't think I had ratchets on the bindings yet. Then a Ride Yukon, then finally was able to afford my first Lib.

I had a buddy rip his bindings out of his board, he was bombing a run on a spring day down a run where trees shadowed the run and when he hit the sunny soft snow his board just stuck and he kept going, and knocked him self out in the pursuing tomahawk. 

So right about the good ole days and riding whatever tho. Didn't matter the rental place have you a eurocarve board that was 20cm's longer than you should be on, you took that and rode it like a freestyle deck because a snowboard was a snowboard.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> 1998 Burton Floater 153. Went back to it for 2 weeks after I broke my first purchased board, still had a blast!


Bringing it back from the dead.>

I love these old board threads.
@Phedder do you want your old board back haha.:surprise:
It's pretty cheap & looks to be in pretty good shape:nerd:

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/spo/d/burton-snowboard/6299677988.html


TT


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Purchased my first board in 1990 and it was the first board brought in by a big box shop where I live (can't even remember the brand). I rode it with steel-toed work boots. All I cared was that it had metal edges and a leash, which were the two requirements to ride at the local hill. Rode that for several years, then took a few years offMy next board was a Sims Enduro in 2001. 16 years and 20 boards later, my most recent pickup is a Kilroy Custom. I didn't ride a Burton for 16 years, and now I have several of those, and only one Sims. Go figure.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Bringing it back from the dead.>
> 
> I love these old board threads.
> 
> ...


Hah it's actually a staff board at the resort I work at, I've seen many (and taught some) others learn how to ride on it and discover the joy that is snowboarding :grin:


----------



## KroogySBF (Nov 14, 2017)

K2 WWW 

LOVE this board


----------



## -justus (Jan 10, 2018)

Sims Shredder 132,5 with bolt thru bindings from 1990


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Elan Eragon 160. 

Fully Cambered Plank

Taught me to "respect the camber" and ride properly.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Elan Eragon 160.
> 
> Fully Cambered Plank
> 
> Taught me to "respect the camber" and ride properly.


Sims protocol 160


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

2005 Rome Anthem 161

Loads of camber. Crap at low speed but great for charging


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

2010 Capita Stairmaster. I didn't know what I was looking for when I purchased it, turned out to be a great deck for learning.


----------

